# Help Please!



## AudioNut2 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi, I brought a Cassia Hub To Connect my 4 Sets Of Speakers Thonet & Vander Laut BT But can only Connect 3 Sets via Bluetooth via my iPhone6
Can you please advise what I need to Connect :dance::dance:
I have Contacted Manufactures Of Speakers But they can not help!
Thank You 
Gary J


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used one. Assuming I looking at the correct hub, it supports up to 22 simultaneous devices.


----------

